# Coloured Glass Hoppers for EK43 and Mazzer Grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great looking coloured glass hoppers for EK43, K30 and mazzer grinders.

Sure to check out: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-grinders/glass-hoppers/

Other colours available with lead times


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dang great looking but £200 - wow


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Could never justify spending that much on them to be frank.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mr blobby


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks very jolly. Was it specifically for the Ceado or does one of the standard sizes also fit ceado throats?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Looks very jolly. Was it specifically for the Ceado or does one of the standard sizes also fit ceado throats?


T'was bought specifically for the Ceado but I think the Mazzer is the same fit


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

From coffeeomega or another source?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> From coffeeomega or another source?


I bought it directly from Jens. The coloured ones are way more expensive and this little thing cost me 310 Euros. I must get round to selling it, or trying to!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I did!


And me. I got 2


----------

